# Need help from anyone that has experience with Saudi Universities.



## Star_Psy (Oct 29, 2013)

Hi Everyone. I hope someone here has experience with my questions.

I celebrated my 1 year wait-anniversary for the UAE (Abu Dhabi) security check on August 5, 2014. 

The position was in the University College of Zayed University.

That said, I am a US citizen with completely attested documents (degrees, child birth certificates, marriage certificate). This attestation, of course, includes a "stamp of approval" from the UAE Embassy here in the States.

Recently, I've been told - through email by my interviewer - that *I've been accepted for a position with the University of Dammam in Saudi Arabia.* The interviewer asked for my "documents" which alluded to educational and experience certificates. I immediately asked for details on the process with no reply. This communication occurred through University of Dammam email.

Being afraid that I'd be left behind: I sent him scanned copies of all my degrees, letters from my current employers, recommendation letters, the first two pages of my passport, and an updated CV. 

After 2 weeks - and no response - I resent all of the above documents to my interviewer. This time I sent it to his personal email address (I had it from the interview). My interviewer responded to this email and said that he'd forward the documents to the Human Resources Department the week of August 3rd because the university was closed for Ramadan & Eid.

It has now been one full week since the university has been open with no communication. 

My questions are the following:

1. Will the Saudi Embassy in the USA attest documents that have been previously attested by the UAE Embassy in the USA?

2. Does anyone have experience with the hiring process of Saudi universities?

*Please note:* I'm not complaining. It's just difficult to make plans when you don't know what's going on. Any communication would be appreciated.


----------



## LeonHartsock911 (Aug 24, 2014)

Ramadan. Things move very slow late June through early August. 

Although I can not comment on the specifics of the hiring process, I can tell you that it often takes months to complete a hiring process. It took me 7 months to go through a hiring process with a Saudi based company. They did have a an American office in Texas that kept me well informed but from the Saudi side its not uncommon that things move along at a different pace. 

But that being said I would still attempt to call the University's HR/Recruitment department and explain how happy and excited you are to begin work soon. Also send a thank you card saying the same thing. This way you can politely look to have your questions answered without seeming rude and impatient.


----------

